# "Cheap", interesting, colorful, instant gratificat



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

So, you all have seen me posting in a couple different region-specific forum sections, so you know I'm a bit indecisive! HOWEVER, I have come to the conclusion that while I have come up with many great "dream tank" ideas, I have two limiting factors: 1. Time period - my husband and I are both in grad school and are facing two or more cross-state moves in the next three years (it's complicated). 2. Money - being grad students, money is uber-tight and that won't be changing for at least another 1.5 years. 
Therefore, I have decided that I want to get something like what is described in the title. I prefer cichlids (personality and family raising) but am open to other ideas. Also, I would like something that will be relatively easy to find a decent home for when/if we have to move. 
All said, total fish cost (including dithers and bottom feeders if applicable) needs to be no more than $50.

I'd love to hear your suggestions.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

PS, for some reason the title is getting screwed up. It is supposed to be "Cheap, interesting, colorful, instant gratification fish"


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Saulosi would meet just about all of those criteria.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

_Pevlicachromis taeniatus_ ... you can usually get pairs around $40 ... lots of different races to choose from color wise, and easier to find homes for than standard kribs.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok, so I have a Mbuna suggestion, a West African suggestion....keep it going folks, I like what I'm seeing so far!


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Seeing these guys on Aquabid, says they are an undescribed WC Pelvicachromis...any guesses?


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

To be most efficient economically, first you should determine your tap water parameters; then you should select fish that thrive in what you have. If higher pH, Mbuna are often cost effective, easy to find new homes for and very hardy (for those times that grad school gets priority!) 

In your area, visit the local clubs http://www.cichlid-forum.com/clubs/?State=MI&USstate=GO or find local breeders. I often am able to purchase fry/juveniles from local breeders or at auctions for prices like $10 for a bag of 6-10 fish. This way you can enjoy the growing/coloring up process as well.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Seeing these guys on Aquabid, says they are an undescribed WC Pelvicachromis...any guesses?


Undescribed is misleading a bit. Unknown would be a better word for him to use. Undescribed implies just that, a new and undescribed species. They are possibly what's being called 'Nigerian red', but I think it's going to be very difficult to ID them at this point. I've got the 'Wouri' on my wish list, myself.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

I would have to second dwarfpike on this one, _Pelvicachromis taeniatus _are good for your $50 budget on fish. As you could get a pair and a small schoold of zebra danios as dithers($0.99 each at my lfs) so you would be at $45 with the pair and dithers for a school of 5 danios. You may not be able to keep any bottom feeders depending on the size of your tank.


----------



## Grumblecakes (Feb 20, 2011)

what *** seen availability and price wise that you might look at is yellow tail acei and yellow labs. a chain store has them on sale every now and then in my area and you can get them for as little as 2.50 each (i admit though the genetics on the labs looks a little lacking).

i cant say how they would act for sure but from what *** read is the acei will swim near the top and both are pretty mild in temperament. not sure about compatibility or cross breeding. if it would work though the blue of the acei and the yellow of the labs would look pretty cool.

acei
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1460

labs

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=713

i do love these guys though but they are pretty pricy unless you can find someone selling fry (still pricey though for fry)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1866


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the variety of very helpful suggestions everyone!
I should clarify that I am looking to stock the 55g in my sig. The fish listed there are going to be sold before we move (which could be next week or next month, not sure).
Right now, the tank is empty, save the fish and one giant plastic plant. So, I have to replace the substrate (the sand I had in there was much much too fine and kept clogging the filter) and think of new decor.


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

With a 55 gallon you should have enough room to keep a pair of Pelvicachromis taeniatus with corydoras catfish if you want some bottom feeders, but remember that the Pelvicachromis taeniatus will stay fairly close to the bottom sometimes venturing to the middle for food. The advantage with the Pelvicachromis taeniatus is that you can fairly easily breed them and sell the babies to buy more fish as you may want. Just thought that I would add that I am going to get Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Bipindi" or "Dehane" and Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Moliwe" but each species will be in seperate tanks to prevent crossbreeding, with them there will be 6 marble hatchet fish, 6 blue tetras, 7 bloodfin tetras, 2 SAE's, and 3 corydoras catfish.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

@Rammer, I like your stocking idea  I have been fond of the P. taeniatus for awhile, as when I lived just outside of Portland, a certain LFS always had a nice selection of the different collection points. 
So far, I think you all have given me the best ideas, I am very pleased


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks, I just put in my stocking idea to help out. I have put quite a bit of research into it as unless you have large numbers of most schooling fish, they don't school. I researched to find the blue tetra and blood fin tetra to see that they school tighter than most without the numbers being large. I think that the cherry barbs are harder to chase forthe breeding pair because they don't school but like numbers.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

If I were going to go with P. taeniatus, should I go with light/white substrate or a darker/black substrate? Just trying to plan ahead...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Hard to say, color is a personal indication more than anything. Two people can look at the same fish over a darker substrate and one finds it looks better, the other worse.

That said the strains found around Mt. Cameroon are found over darker substrate, the rest over lighter. When in doubt, follow nature. :thumb:


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

*dwarfpike*, wow, how do you even know this stuff? I am in awe  I was definitely leaning more toward the Cameroonian ones anyway so that is very helpful.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a huge fishy library, I was subscribed to two different aquarium magazines during the late 80's to late 90's. Plus I'm always searching out web articles on collecting fish, there are usually good tips to be had in those in aquascaping a tank more naturally.

In this case, Oliver Lucanus did an article in a AFM about _P. taeniatus_ including where he collected them around Mt. Cameroon. He mentioned that the substrate in the streams was volcanic black sand from the mountain. I always thought a tank based on his description would look stunning ... black sand, light mopani driftwood, bright red lava rocks (not the darker kind) and green anubias plants. My current tank was set up for that, but I ended up with a new dwarf pike species instead of getting the _P. taeniatus_ I was planning.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

I was thinking it must be from the volcanic activity. My husband actually went to high school in Buea, which is very close to Mt. Cameroon. Someday we will get to visit and maybe go on a fishy expedition  And yes, that aquascape does sound stunning! I'm going to go find that article


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It's in the Jan 2006 AFM ...


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Yingchun (Jul 26, 2011)

Keep it going folks, I like what I'm seeing so far!


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Any foreseen problems with a school of Synodontis nigriventris as per the 55g West African Cookie Cutter (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_55g.php)?....I do love synos and nigriventris are usually quite a bit cheaper than the others..


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey all, just an update here. I have decided to go with a tang community (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=231603&highlight=).
Thanks for all the help!


----------

